# Haflingers



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum

Haflingers...as my husband says, lots of bang for the Buck
They, ride, dressage, western, trail, they jump, drive, pack, everything.
The German army uses them as pack horses in the mountains, I personally know several who give many a QH a hard time in the reining ring, I've seen them cut and work cattle. And yes, they can easily carry even heavier riders.
They're VERY easy keepers, get and stay fat on air alone.

Usually really good-tempered horses they can be a bit stubborn at times. 
And many of them have built in "green brakes"....they see grass and down goes the head;-)
Some years ago the Austrians and Germans have used Arabian stallions to create a more refined sport Hafi. Didn't go too well, they became too hot, although very pretty.

Hope this helps


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

*Congrats! They are Great!*

Congrats! I love Haflingers. Please excuse me for being biased though, because we have 2 perfect little ponies that are Haflingers. 

Basically, they originated in Austria where people bred the hardy mountain horses to be used to ride, drive, and plow through the Austrian Alps. They were bred for easy keeping and surefootedness, as they were raised in the mountains, let loose to forage for themselves a lot of the time. But they were also bred for their beautiful flaxen chestnut color, which all purebred Haflingers have today, in varying shades. In the 1800's, the local mountain mares were bred with a half-Arabian stallion, and the resulting small horse inherited the good characteristics of both breeds. They are strong and tough and loyal, but they are also fast, athletic, and have lots of endurance. 

One of our Haflingers was actually imported from Austria as a 3 year old and we bought her after being a broodmare for 10 years. She is just amazing. We can drive her in the wagon, then go herd cows, then jump a showjumping course and win. She is 26 now and still just as good as ever, and when she was 22, she competed in a 25 mile endurance ride, and got a way better P&R than my mom's QH/Paint.

The good:They are very kind horses, and can be amazing kids horses. But they can also be great for high-level horses of every imaginable discipline. There is seriously not one thing that a well-bred Haflinger can do (excluding breed-only things, like TWH shows, obviously). One lady we met won a 100-mile endurance ride on her Haflinger, and the highest one jumped was over 5 feet, and I believe that horse was only 13-14 hands tall. They are very surefooted, and have feet so tough they can climb a mountain barefoot. Also, Troya (the Austrian-bred one) turns into a Yeti in winter. I measured one of her chin hairs last winter at over 4 inches long.

The bad: They Can be stubborn spoiled brats. They can be, and usually are, VERY independent, and won't just blindly follow you unless you give them a reason. Also, so many people buy them because they hear they are great family horses, and they can be, but you CANNOT let them walk all over you. You have to make sure you MAKE them respect your space, or else they will just run you over with their 1000 lbs of Haflinger. Also, this is probably just my horse, but Tiara is a picky brat. I didn't make her that way, she just is. She refuses to eat beat pulp unless it is out of my hand, and don't even think about braiding her forlock. She will toss her head and try to rub the braid out on any hard object, including people and sharp point, and will not pay attention to anything else she is doing until her hair is freed! She's the same way with fly fringes, but only on some days, others she's fine with them. She is also very vain. She loves tossing her hair all over the place.

And beware. Some people nowadays are breeding "Haflinger sport-horses", many of which are basically just palomino Arabians. 

They can carry a full-grown man too. Even though they are pony-sized, they are always called horses because they have the strength and build of a horse, and they (mostly) don't have the pony mischievousness. They are basically stocky horses, just a little smaller. Troya is only 13.1, but she can very easily carry my 160ish lbs dad. 

But anyways, there you go. Enjoy your Haflinger! I love mine. Tiara is like my dream horse. We are starting eventing this fall, and according to my instructor, Haffies are actually pretty popular in low-level eventing! And just a warning; a common saying in the Haflinger world is this: Haflingers are like potato chips. You can't have just one!


----------



## spies04 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you for the posts!! This is giving me a lot of great information. It sounds like a Haflinger could be what we were looking for to add to our group. I will keep you posted!


----------



## spies04 (Jul 29, 2012)

One additional question that I do have is how are Haflingers to live with other horses. We have a QH who just a gentle giant and a Class B Mini who just goes along with the program. I hear this Haflinger is very laid back - is that their normal trait?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, that depends if this one lived in a herd. I'd ask how he is with other horses. 
Then, of course, the new one safely separated but with first sight, then touching contact. When all goes well, he can go with the others. My observation with having a pair and adding #3, the lower man on the totem pole will fiercely defend his position


----------



## spies04 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, he is already in a herd - actually a much larger herd that includes mini's and I am told he just goes along with the program which is very similiar to what we have now. I do have the space to associate the group slowly. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I think we need pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yessssssssssssss, we NEED pictures


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck with your decision. I adore my Haflinger. He seems to be a little different than the common description. He is extremely respectful and obedient but a little shy and skittish. He is seventeen now, and I've had him for five years. He finally seems confident and trusting with me. He is energetic and ready to go every time I ride. It takes almost no effort to get him to trot. 

He does well with my herd of three, but he lets them know he is in charge. The funny thing about him is that he is more gentle with smaller animals. He is very dominant with my large Paint mare, but he has let dogs and goats steal food from his bucket before.


----------



## spies04 (Jul 29, 2012)

I will definitely send pics! I will include him and his new buddies if this all works out. We are going out on Saturday for a test drive :lol:.

Thank you so much for all of the great advice!! This sounds like a great breed!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

My haffy is fab, wouldn't change her for the world also wouldn't ever buy another :shock: She took a long long time to get to where we are now and she still has her days, she's fab on the ground, not rude or bargy at all, can be handled by children and is very respectful. Under saddle she will go all day, has sailed round a 25 mile distance ride and probably would of gone again, she's a little steam train when she gets going. We dont really jump but she will happily pop logs etc in the woods. She's great with other horses, a very good doer, just some hay in the winter. She can however be very spooky, especially if not ridden regulary, if she has a few weeks off, as she just has due to the school holidays she will have taken a 3 year step back when i take her out again, when in regular work she is much better but will still spook if something takes her by suprise (usually an odd shaped stone/a tuft of grass that wasn't there before) however is unphased by heavy traffic, large machinery etc. She's just a big wimp who needs reassurance all the time, if i'm on the ground she'll follow me past anything (hiding behind me!!) BUT all that said, i love her and wouldn't change her for anything


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

This is my beautiful girl!! Only 14hh built like a tank


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

She's lovely.


----------



## spies04 (Jul 29, 2012)

She is too cute! I can't wait to meet our new prospect!


----------



## spies04 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have found that Haflingers are extremely strong so their size is deceiving. Have you found any issues with bigger adulters riding Haflingers. My son is 6 ft and 200# - he rides a few times a year. My daughter is short and smaller like me and myself will be riding him more often. Any concerns? We have a QH who is tall like a giraffe so I have options for him. Just wondering...


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Nothing to worry about. The German army uses them as pack horses. They carry a good 250lbs over mountain passes all day long. 
Of course it depends on the rider. A lightweight who consistently falls on a horses back trotting and loping is far heavier than a heavier person who knows how to sit .


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a 15 hand haffie - we do 15 mile competitive trail rides, and he has no issue carrying the ~300lbs of me + tack that distance. He is happy to work, but really *needs* to be worked in order to be happy - otherwise he gets bored and causes trouble (dumps water troughs, breaks through fences, bosses other horses around, etc.). I know some people view the fact that they won't just do what you tell them blindly as a negative, but I love love love that about my gelding. I always feel like we are partners going out to explore the trails together rather than that I am having a glorified pony ride. He likes being out, he goes out with ears forward, looking at the world and though he finally has gotten to the point where he defers to my judgment when we come across things that he is very unsure of, he still thinks about them each time we come across them before turning the decision over to me. They are thinkers for sure, but as everyone else has said, you cannot let them get away with anything, because if you do they will keep pulling it for the next 10 -15 times that they are asked to do the same thing and it gets to be a pain - they will constantly test to see what they can get away with.


----------



## spies04 (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is the picture - moved in last Saturday and he has been great! What a wonderful breed!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I think that's what we all said....;-)
Really nice guy!


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

I used to have a halflinger that looked nearly identical to the horse you picked up. We named it "Pig" because of how much the thing ate, but as has been said, "they are built like a tank" I pulled a sleigh with him, and once had him drag an entire elk out on a hunting trip. That was quite a sight to see! And at the same time I used to joke with people he was so big, it made him seem really gentle, but the reality was that he was so big it wasn't worth his time to put up a fight with any rider. He had a great personality. Congratulations on a fun horse.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I am interested in getting one because I am looking for a driving horse. There is one for sale that is trained to drive for $1300.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a question for the haflinger community as well :

Overall and in general, understanding that all horses are individuals, how do they tend to get along w others? I will not put a dominant horse w my mare -and I am actively searching to get her "company". What are your experiences w their "play nice - edness"?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Never seen one who was anti-social
Of course it depends how it lived before. If it lived in a herd I'd ask what position in pecking order it had. Lowest means submissive. Usually. If it lived alone its probably more than happy to have a friend. 
What I found the easiest for bringing two strangers together is doing it on neutral territory. Eliminates eventual strong feelings about territory.
Hope this helps


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Never seen one who was anti-social
> Of course it depends how it lived before. If it lived in a herd I'd ask what position in pecking order it had. Lowest means submissive. Usually. If it lived alone its probably more than happy to have a friend.
> What I found the easiest for bringing two strangers together is doing it on neutral territory. Eliminates eventual strong feelings about territory.
> Hope this helps


The problem is, it is difficult to find "_below_ the lowest of the low" - anything - which is what I really need. I found _one_ such horse in the course of a _year _and it had separation issues. My mare was orphaned, she does not "get" herd language, culture, dynamics.._nada. _So, her future playmate has to be super "understanding" and the extreme opposite of dominant. I have always wanted a haflinger, so "light bulb".


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I see
You might want to look for a gelding who can handle spoiled fillies...not that I think your mare is spoiled...but a guy like this would be very patient and put up with all kinds of weird stuff....I had one, many years ago, Haflinger-New Forest cross, filly was half Arab. She annoyed him constantly but he put up with it without ever so much as flicking an ear. Babysitter, really


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Although this thread is older, I just had something to add about haffies. Since my last post I acquired a haffie filly. Until my current mare (appy x), I had always had QHs. Haffies are a very different breed, indeed! I would describe them as what you would get if you crossed an elephant with a yellow labrador. But, they are unflappable, I will hand them that.


----------



## spies04 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you! We have now had a our haffie a few months and just adore him. He is truly one of the funniest horses I have ever owned. He is continually making me laugh even on the worst days! Our mini thinks we bought him as a partner for him - they play every day. He is a great horse - my life has become even better since he came into it.


----------

